# Your hair grew because...



## Lorraine (Feb 23, 2004)

Just a quick poll ladies. For curiosity sake:


----------



## Tracy (Feb 23, 2004)

I chose conditioning and vitamins...but I have to say what really helped me retain growth wasn't a choice here.  

I stopped trimming my hair so much...

That was the turning point for me.


----------



## Lorraine (Feb 23, 2004)

Tracy,
That is the first time I have ever heard that. Is your hair really healthy because the first thing people tell me is get your ends trimmed regularly and I wonder if it's necessary all the time.


----------



## Isis (Feb 23, 2004)

No heat and washing every 3 days has made all the difference in the world in retaining length for me.  It all boils down to keep more moisture in my hair.

I intend to get a good flat iron one of these days to use on occasion.


----------



## moneychaser (Feb 23, 2004)

That was the turning point for me also.  I went to this stylist for an entire year who would *CHOP* my hair off after my relaxers.  Once I ditched her my hair took off!


----------



## Lorraine (Feb 23, 2004)

Denali -- your hair looks awesome, girl!


----------



## Tracy (Feb 23, 2004)

Lorraine - it IS necessary all the time.  But all the time is different on different people's hair. And all the time isn't necessarily "once every 8 weeks" or "with every relaxer" just because that's what we've always been told to do.  

By limiting my trims to only when I need them (which is really only about 2x a year - for me) I stopped cutting off HEALTHY hair and allowed my length to accumulate.  I understand - it sounded counterintuitive to me as well.  But when you take the kind of care with your hair that we do on the board, if you really stop and evaluate your hair before you go trimming you  MAY just find that you can wait.  The key is also finding a stylist who won't "make up" for the trims you opted not to have by cutting 3 inches when you only need an inch, just because you didn't get one last time.

My ends are completely healthy.  I have pics on the board - the thread is called "progress pics".  Check 'em out for yourself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also have a look at Supergirl's Scissor Happy Stylist's thread - I'll try to bump it up for you - but it goes into great detail about trimming complete with why trimming WITH your relaxer is bad (I never do that anymore) etc....

Supergirl does it, Adrienne does it...I know few women with very long hair that trim every six weeks - and their lengths are no less healthy than if they did, if they take care of their hair.


----------



## Tracy (Feb 23, 2004)

Here's my album...

http://public.fotki.com/almostzoe/progress_and_length_pics/


----------



## Lorraine (Feb 23, 2004)

Thank you, Tracy. I hope you don't mind but I sent your post to my best friend. We have a lot to learn, girl. 

Thanks!


----------



## Tracy (Feb 23, 2004)

That's ok - the more the merrier!


----------



## BrEE (Feb 23, 2004)

every 6 weeks, wow. how would you see any progress??


----------



## katie (Feb 23, 2004)

I get a trim every 6 -8 weeks usually.I still accumulate length since my stylist trims only 1/8 of an inch.


----------



## BrEE (Feb 23, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*katie said:* 
I get a trim every 6 -8 weeks usually.I still accumulate length since my stylist trims only 1/8 of an inch. 

[/ QUOTE ]

you have a good stylist. mine would cut off at least an inch. thats why i'd only let her do it every time i relaxed.


----------



## Britt (Feb 23, 2004)

Tracy what black color is that in your hair now? It is very pretty!


----------



## katie (Feb 23, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*bree said:* 
[ QUOTE ]
*katie said:* 
I get a trim every 6 -8 weeks usually.I still accumulate length since my stylist trims only 1/8 of an inch. 

[/ QUOTE ]

you have a good stylist. mine would cut off at least an inch. thats why i'd only let her do it every time i relaxed. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I used to have a stylist like that.She would be like"Don't worry!I'm only gonna cut 2 inches"
Imagine that happening every 6-8 weeks.My hair just kept getting shorter and shorter.
She was good otherwise but I had to leave her because of that.


----------



## Angelicus (Feb 23, 2004)

i chose not to answer the poll. my hair grew because thats what it is supposed to. it was ALWAYS growing.

now, i have been RETAINING my length because i stopped trimming so much, became empowered instead of letting stylists doing whatever they wanted to do with my hair, co-washes and protective styles. i guess i shampoo my hair maybe once a month or whenever i have way too much buildup


----------



## moneychaser (Feb 23, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*katie said:* 
[ QUOTE ]
*bree said:* 
[ QUOTE ]
*katie said:* 
I get a trim every 6 -8 weeks usually.I still accumulate length since my stylist trims only 1/8 of an inch. 

[/ QUOTE ]

you have a good stylist. mine would cut off at least an inch. thats why i'd only let her do it every time i relaxed. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I used to have a stylist like that.She would be like"Don't worry!I'm only gonna cut 2 inches"
Imagine that happening every 6-8 weeks.My hair just kept getting shorter and shorter.
She was good otherwise but I had to leave her because of that. 

[/ QUOTE ]
Same here!
I loved my FORMER stylist too!  She could do an awesome roller wrap..  Her only downfall was trimming,  if I didn't know any better I would think she was hatin


----------



## Lindy (Feb 23, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*anky said:* 
i chose not to answer the poll. my hair grew because thats what it is supposed to. it was ALWAYS growing.

now, i have been RETAINING my length because i stopped trimming so much, became empowered instead of letting stylists doing whatever they wanted to do with my hair, co-washes and protective styles. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Good point, Anky.  We all grow hair, it's how much of that hair we keep that counts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I shampoo once a week, and I attribute the length I've been able to retain to minimal use of heat.  Ever since I've stopped using curling irons &amp; blow dryers, I truly am retaining length like I NEVER have before!!


----------



## Tracy (Feb 23, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Britt said:* 
Tracy what black color is that in your hair now? It is very pretty! 

[/ QUOTE ]

It's Sebastian - Neutral Brown.


----------



## Chaya (Feb 23, 2004)

I have to say putting down the blowdryer and curling iron is number 1!
Rollersetting has really helped my hair to retain moisture as well. 
Good products are very important as well as silk scarves.


----------



## LABETT (Feb 23, 2004)

Extending Relaxers,frequent washing and a good vitamin regimen has help my hair.
I dont trim my hair often and need to airdry more.


----------



## phynestone (Feb 23, 2004)

I've increased the vitamins I take as well as using much less heat and protective styling. Oh, and not letting people who think they know a lot about hair do whatever they want to it.

(off topic)
I just took my braids out on Saturday b/c they were getting a little old and now my hair will be in a braidout for the week. My friend saw me and said, "What did you do to your hair? It looks nappy." Now keep in mind that her hairline is almost non-existant but she continues to wear lots of glued-in tracks and uses a lot of heat on her hair. She then proceeded to give me a lecture on how my hair doesn't look professional and that people are going to talk. I defended myself and told her that there are many girls on my campus who don't have room to talk about MY hair and what I do with it is my business. Ever since I stop letting people do whatever they wanted to on my hair, it has flourished, so yes, I can testify to that. Thanks for listening to my rant.


----------



## EXSQUISIT (Feb 23, 2004)

minimal heat and lots of moisture were key for me.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Tracy said:* 
I chose conditioning and vitamins...but I have to say what really helped me retain growth wasn't a choice here.  

I stopped trimming my hair so much...

That was the turning point for me. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I agree..  Also good word choice "retain" growth.


----------



## deeplyrooted (Feb 23, 2004)

i would say that becoming napptural all over again has been the main factor in me retaining a lot of length. easing up on the trims i used to get all the time also helped for me. taking vitamins has helped me in keeping the thickness/volume of my hair.


----------



## pookeylou (Feb 23, 2004)

I definitly feel that my growth is do to going natural.
Other factors have helped...no heat, good eating, Surge...but going natural was definitely the catalyst.


----------



## Lorraine (Feb 24, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*19sweetie said:* 
(off topic)
I just took my braids out on Saturday b/c they were getting a little old and now my hair will be in a braidout for the week. My friend saw me and said, "What did you do to your hair? It looks nappy." Now keep in mind that her hairline is almost non-existant but she continues to wear lots of glued-in tracks and uses a lot of heat on her hair. She then proceeded to give me a lecture on how my hair doesn't look professional and that people are going to talk. I defended myself and told her that there are many girls on my campus who don't have room to talk about MY hair and what I do with it is my business. Ever since I stop letting people do whatever they wanted to on my hair, it has flourished, so yes, I can testify to that. Thanks for listening to my rant. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Pay no attention to your 'friend' girl. You are treating your hair well! Sometimes I think 'friends' and stylists want to keep us nice and short -- if not bald! LOL.

Now I apologize. Sorry for MY rant.


----------



## shoelover1972 (Feb 24, 2004)

For me I think that re-educating myself by obtaining info from you kind ladies has been a major factor. The things I have learnt are extending relaxers, lots of moisture especially on the ends and frequent washing. I started doing conditioner washes last week. I have also taken the plunge and I am now wearing my hair in a bun using the baggie technique - so far so good.

Ms Jennifer - I have looked at your progress. You have retained alot of length from your 1st picture to Dec 03


----------



## brittanynic16 (Feb 24, 2004)

NO HEAT! My hair was really dry and underprocessed but even under these condtions as soon as a cut out the heat it grew like mad.


----------



## brittanynic16 (Feb 24, 2004)

NO HEAT! My hair was really dry and underprocessed but even under these condtions as soon as a cut out the heat it grew like mad.


----------



## bellydancer (Feb 24, 2004)

Protective styles are the biggest helper though. I meant to put that I wash my hair twice a week, but put once a week on accident.


----------



## Ebony (Feb 24, 2004)

only when i started paying attention to the benefits of keeping it MOISTURIZED which has been consistant for a year straight now. i left my hair alone as i'm not one to be all up in it constantly. i also stopped trimming as i found it wasn't necessary. i used to trim every few months or before i got my weave and 3 mths later after taking it out which wasn't necessary for me. i decided the trim i got at the tail end of 2002 would be my last to see what would happen. in nov.2003, my stylist couldn't believe my ends weren't much worse. she said they weren't as bad as they should have been and i'd finally made it to end of bra strap. different strokes for different folks. there was an AA girl that I saw for years in my dominican salon with long, beautiful hair almost butt length. everyone was always in awe. after 2 yrs i finally asked her how often she trimmed...she said NEVER. i was shocked!!!


----------



## cybra (Feb 24, 2004)

No heat and washing a little less (once or twice a week) is what helped me.  I noticed my hair is sooooo much softer, healthier, and definately stronger.  I'm not sure how relaxing with play into this since I haven't relaxed since last July...but I may this coming July to see the progress.  Also, I think I'm getting a bit tired of the braids.  I only started doing them because it took too long to do my natural hair each day before work...especially when the ends were relaxed and the hair closest to the scalp was natural...it was a nightmare  But, I have gradually cut almost all the relaxed hair off, save 1/2 -1 inch and that will be gone by the time I return home.  I want to start with a new head of hair.  I think the vitamins play a good role in the growth too.


----------



## bimbabe (Feb 24, 2004)

Tracy mentioned not getting trims with a relaxer. Why is this ?

I understand not getting trims with every relaxer but how come you should keep trims and relaxers separate?


----------



## Maestradiva77 (Feb 24, 2004)

For me, it is a combination of being natural, no heat, conditioning often, a good exercise program (I work out 5-6 days a week), watching what I eat, drinking lots of water, and taking vitamins.


----------



## Karonica (Feb 24, 2004)

I've been trimming every touch-up since October (I get touch-ups on an average of every 6 weeks).  My hair was growing nicely, even with the frequent trims, but I went to some heiffer last month who chopped off two inches. 

Anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 my last touch-up was this past Friday and this lady cut off about 1/4".  I was truly pleased. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  So, if your hair grows at a nice rate, it may not hurt to trim after each touch-up.  And the main reason why I'm doing it now is because whenever I go longer without doing it, my hair looks a mess.  One side grows longer than the other, and it isn't pretty.  So, I benefit from regular trims.


----------



## Tracy (Feb 24, 2004)

Okay I have no idea why the link adding thing won't work...

But if you cust and paste this url into your address window you should be redirected to SG's post:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/s...85&amp;bodyprev

Here's the reason bimbabe....and a host of other reasons to think about possibly limiting trims.  Cathy Howse also espouses this theory and between her and Supergirl I've adopted it as a rule on my hair.  I'm trimming more now because I genuinely NEED to (coloring 5 times in a 2 week period will do that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) but generally, many people don't need to trim if you do.

Of course, you still can, and some do like to trim more often, some may even require it - it all depends on your hair.  On mine, it's wasn't nearly the necessity I had been lead to beleive it was, and playing with my trimming schedule is what I attribute my length to...

You can just never know what a stylist will do and there's nothing more frustrating than taking excellent care of your hair only to retain 2 inches of length a year (because you cut off 4 of the 6 you actually grew, or to have 4 inches hard earned inches, accumulated in 8 months tume, down the drain in 5 minutes.

The key is also finding a good stylist though who will NEVER scalp you - no matter how often you trim.


----------



## ChoclatePrincess (Feb 24, 2004)

I use to trim every touch up but I stopped doing that because a friend of mine, who's hair is past her bra strap, told it is not necessary to trim it every time.  You know beautician are so ready to chop off your hair if you tell them to trim your ends!


----------



## melodee (Feb 24, 2004)

Not trimming as much has helped mine to reach greater lengths as well.  I used to get trimmed about once every four to six weeks.  My hair never got past 17 or 18 inches hairline to ends.  My stylist would always say I got alot of growth, but I had nothing to show for it.  Now I have longer hair, and hopefully it will get longer.  I still get trims, but not as often.  And I usually do it myself.


----------



## hiza (Feb 25, 2004)

I have to say putting down the blowdryer and curling iron is number 1!
extending relaxers, lots of moisture especially on the ends.


----------



## Candi (Feb 25, 2004)

Tracy,

Your hair is gorgeous!  It looks like you can do just about anything to it and it still looks healthy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How often do you visit the salon and do you take any supplements?  Lovely pictures...I loved both colors, but I guess I was partial to the blonish red.


----------



## Erica78 (Feb 25, 2004)

My vote is for daily conditioner washes...and vitamins! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am seeing excellent results with the co washes...and they are helping to keep my edges smooth.


----------



## missykeyana (Feb 25, 2004)

I think that going natural was the main thing for me. I had long permed hair, but I couldn't retain length as much as you ladies here.  Since I went natural, my hair has been growing like a weed!

Also, since I read the thread, I realized that I also get trims a whole lot less than I used to with the relaxer. I used to get a trim with every relaxer, which was every 8 weeks.  Now I can go AT LEAST 3 months without a trim, and my hair shows length a lot quicker, even with shrinkage!


----------



## Tracy (Feb 25, 2004)

Candi - everyone (including me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) is partial to the blondish red...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll PM you my regime so that we stay on topic on this thread.


----------



## webby (Feb 25, 2004)

I used to go to Dominican salons religiously to maintain my mixed up hair (curly/wavey/course), but moved to Pittsburgh and was forced to learn how to take care of it myself.

I cut my hair off (was 4-5 inches past my bra strap - I'm 5'7) and started from scratch. I learned to rollerset, and blowdry my roots w/o burning my hair, but get a true trim about once or twice a year, however I go a white "cheap" salon for a dusting every 4 months or when I see that my ends look frayed.

Most of the time we don't need a true trim, unless color-treating or extreme damage calls for more frequent trimming. Dusting is when the minimum amount is chipped off of the ends. This technique has saved me several inches per year, versus what I used to get cut off every other month by the Dominican salons.


----------



## Erica78 (Feb 25, 2004)

Webby...I thought I was the only Pittsburgher on the board


----------



## adrienne0914 (Feb 25, 2004)

for me, it has been no heat, protective styles and what i call mega moisture!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i also only trim when necessary, which is usually 2x a year...


----------



## unlvgirl (Dec 20, 2004)

I have been dusting my ends every six weeks. My stylist does a good job and has never taken off more than I want off. She has really long hair too, so she understands that I want to retain as much length as possible.


----------



## Cinnabuns (Dec 20, 2004)

Great post Lorraine :
I choose heat because for my hair it was soooo damaging.


----------



## candibaby (Dec 20, 2004)

I think my hair grew becase of..
(1) no heat
(2) great conditioning/vitamins
(3) because I developed and stuck to a consistent regimen.


----------



## DangerouslyShy (Dec 20, 2004)

I say no heat because my hair always grew very quickly...but i used heat on my hair probably 1-2 times a day ....and than the whole color fiasco....


----------



## Nenah (Dec 20, 2004)

I would have to say that no blow drying and flat ironing


----------



## amy1234 (Dec 21, 2004)

I chose _conditioning _because this is literaly the only thing that I have added to my regimen ever since I joined the board and my hair has been thriving ever since..in addition to less manipulation of the hair.


----------



## Ebony (Dec 21, 2004)

Moisturizing, my vits & trimming once a year is going great for me. 2 yrs & growing long & strong!


----------



## mytia (Dec 21, 2004)

My hair definitely grew due to no heat and conditioning also more moisture.


----------



## bronxchick (Dec 21, 2004)

I would attribute my growth to eliminating curling irons and excessive heat.


----------



## Valerie (Dec 21, 2004)

It was combination of washing once a week, conditioning rinses daily, using good products, vitamins and no chemical treatments (apart from colouring and highlighting). Plus trimming only when necessary.


----------



## SherryLove (Dec 21, 2004)

because it is programmed to grow.........smile......the baggie method is helping me to retain more of my growth because i am not trimming as much.......


----------



## aqualung (Dec 21, 2004)

My hair grew because I trimmed only once after March; I combed with the Tangle Tamer; I was VERY PATIENT fingercombing matted sections; and I wore braided buns when the new growth got dense.


----------



## CocoaButterflyy (Dec 21, 2004)

I chose no relaxer natural. Because no matter what strength relaxer I used (mild, etra mild, kids) my hair would fall out and I knew from the first 18 years of life that natural hair was essential in my hair growth. This go round being natural along with no heat and washing more often has improved the health of my hair and growth


----------



## Lorraine (Dec 21, 2004)

*Wow! This was one of my very first posts! Weird! I guess I can add to it now, some ten months later:*

* absolutely no heat
* increased water and vitamin intake
* kept ends protected and moist (always)
* no scissor happy stylists (thank you Tracy and Supergirl) 
* stopped relaxing every four weeks and overprocessing my hair
* plenty of protein (daily shakes)


----------



## Dolce_Dawn (Dec 21, 2004)

Trimming and wrapping have def helped my hair grow by leaps and bounds.

Tracy- who is that in your avatar?


----------



## Poohbear (Dec 21, 2004)

Super B-Complex

No Heat

Moisturizing hair


----------



## gn1g (Dec 21, 2004)

i kept in braids = left it alone.


----------



## LEOLADYSW (Dec 22, 2004)

No heat was the key for me.  Although the products I use are necessary to help retain moisture.


----------



## Tami (Dec 22, 2004)

very little heat. stretching relaxers, washing more frequently has helped my hair become more healthy.


----------



## KAddy (Dec 22, 2004)

_I chose products and vitamins. I think that my switching to something that was better for my hair has helped a great deal. I also never used protein treatments and I think the addition of this has made a difference too._


----------



## Nice (Dec 22, 2004)

1. I stopped using direct heat

2. I started using quality products.

3. I started to get "dustings" every 2 months and a trim twice a year.

4. Going to good quality stylist to get my relaxer done


----------



## Needmyhairtogrow (Dec 22, 2004)

I started this website in July I believe and that's when I started taking vitamins and washing my hair on a regular basis.  I can honestly say that Wild Growth Oil has contributed to my growth.  My hair was in the middle of my neck and after using the WGO it grew to the base of my neck within a 2-3 month period.


----------



## hottopic (Dec 23, 2004)

Tracy said:
			
		

> Here's my album...
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/almostzoe/progress_and_length_pics/



Tracy love your hair


----------



## Nyambura (Dec 23, 2004)

I picked great conditioning products/vits. I never used heat much before joining. The biggest change for me was the vaseline/baggie on my ends. I don't know why, but this (along w/vits) seems to create the quickest, most noticeable results.


----------



## lovelymissyoli (Dec 24, 2004)

I chose conditioning....my hair began to thicken because I started performing conditioner washes on my hair! I also believe it has grown due to protective styles, no heat, and stretching out relaxers!! Boy...the way my hair would look without LHCF!!!


----------



## Carlie (Dec 25, 2004)

I'd have to say that putting down the curling iron and blowdryer has definitely helped me to retain the length I've accumulated today!


----------



## Nightingale (May 23, 2007)

Since going natural and later texturized, don't use heat products often. I generally wear wash and go styles. I think this has to be why my hair has taken off.


----------



## sareca (May 23, 2007)

I use the same amount of heat I used before LHCF. I also use protective styles about as often. The products made all the difference in the world for me. I used almost no product before I came here. I'd never even heard of protein or moisturizing conditioners.  As a matter of fact, I rarely used conditioner and NEVER used leave-ins.  Keeping my length had everything to do with finding the right products for my hair.  I'm going with the first one 'd'


----------



## missnappylady (May 23, 2007)

I can't pick just one. I would have to say all of the 1st 4 helped my hair grow.


----------



## guesswho (May 23, 2007)

because I cut off the relaxer best thing I ever did


----------



## gloomgeisha (May 23, 2007)

I'd have to say that my hair grew the most when I became natural. I just don't have the patience to deal with relaxed hair. I consider it more work than dealing with my natural hair.

I'd follow that with deep conditioning treatments and low manipulation.


----------



## bLackButtaFly (May 24, 2007)

My hair has always been growing, but when I started college I hadn't been reatining the length.  I think going natural helped, but most importantly the freedom to do more styles that required little or no heat made the most difference.


----------



## chocolatesis (May 24, 2007)

I chose no heat, but actually, it was no heat *and* good conditioning products (reg conditioners, treatments, leave-ins).


----------



## LovelyStyle (May 24, 2007)

I voted that my hair has grown because of regular trims, but vitamins and deep conditioning are also apart of my style.

Peace


----------



## Energist (May 25, 2007)

I think that mine is growing faster than usual due to my taking multivitamins, drinking lots of water, cutting out sodas, excercise, less stress, and softer water (water is softer here than what it is in NY)  My hair has always grown, but not as fast as it's been growing for the past 1.5 years.


----------



## HoneyA (May 25, 2007)

My hair finally started retaining length because I stopped trimming it everytime I got a retouch. That and deep conditioning once or twice a week with a heat cap.


----------



## nikkivale (May 25, 2007)

Using no/less heat and giving my hair daily moisture.
But i think the most beneficial thing that I have done is to chose low manipulation styles like buns, braids and twists.


----------



## Sha76 (May 25, 2007)

My hair started growing/retaining length with more washings, limited heat, and stretching relaxers.


----------



## Candy_C (May 26, 2007)

Your hair grew because... 

I LEARNT TO LEAVE IT ALONE, and i realised my problem was INTERNAL not externally!!


----------



## GoldenBreeze (May 26, 2007)

My hair is retaining lenght, because I am not cutting it and I'm using keeping it more moist.


----------



## Sweetyb (May 26, 2007)

Although I voted, the main reason why my hair is growing now is because I leave it alone.  Protective styling such as twists, braids, and wigs really allow my hair to just G R O W  and R E T A I N  growth!


----------



## PinkSkates (May 26, 2007)

My hair grew because I am alive and breathing. My hair RETAINS length now because I have no chemicals on my hair ( my hair does not like them) and I keep my scalp clean and clog-free and I practice low manipulation hairstyles.


----------



## meaganita (May 26, 2007)

I see you "hair twin" (Pinkskates)- Hey girl! 

But yeah, I'd have to say going natural has been the best thing for my hair, and just giving it lots of TLC and patience has really contributed to my length retention.


----------



## PinkSkates (May 26, 2007)

Hey hair twin (Meaganita) good to see ya! Happy hair growing


----------



## Gryphyn (May 27, 2007)

If I could select the first three options I would have. Also, keeping my hair protected is a huge contributor.


----------



## DozenRoses99 (May 27, 2007)

Unfortunately, some stylists do not like dealing with long hair. i had a few stylists tell me that my hair was too long when it was only a little past my shoulder. They would rather deal with short hair because it dries quicker, and they know how to style it better.



			
				Dana03 said:
			
		

> [ QUOTE ]
> *katie said:*
> [ QUOTE ]
> *bree said:*
> ...


----------



## Belladonna (May 27, 2007)

For me less is best.
Less chemicals
less trimming
less manipulation

For the more side I would say a more healthy lifestyle and more moisture/conditioning


----------



## loved (May 28, 2007)

In the past, I  had the most hair growth w/ straw sets. I would do about 12 braids braiding halfway down, use a heavy bergamot type grease on the ends, and then straw curl the hair that was left out. Since my hair was tightly curled all the time, I wasn't trimming that often, but it has been a few years since I wore this style.


----------



## Shayla (May 28, 2007)

seems like my hair hates heat, chemicals, and manipulation

as long as i leave it in braids, sew-ins, or twists, it grows and grows...as soon as i do anything else to it, it falls to the floor...lol


----------



## fiasca (May 29, 2007)

for me:
- streching my relaxer
-washing weekly
-less manipulation
-high protein diet


----------



## growinglong777 (May 29, 2007)

I started taking care of my own hair with the wonderful tips I gained on this site, and kept stylists out of my hair.


----------



## chica_canella (May 29, 2007)

Lorraine said:
			
		

> Tracy,
> That is the first time I have ever heard that. Is your hair really healthy because the first thing people tell me is get your ends trimmed regularly and I wonder if it's necessary all the time.


 
I think the key is to take care of your hair so you won't have to get it trimmed as often. I understand now, why my former stylist trimmed my hair so much.  After blow drying, pressing then flat ironing every two weeks you would need a def trim every six week.


----------



## jaded_faerie (May 29, 2007)

i left it alone...


----------



## Treasure2k6 (Jun 13, 2007)

I stopped messing with it and being cautious of my ends.


----------



## curlyj (Jun 14, 2007)

1)I joined this forum one and left it alone....I'm currently BSL in back(stretched)after a severe cut that left me above SL July of 05'. Protective Styles allowed my hair to grow to the longest my hair has ever been. 2)I stopped coloring, at least until my goal of MBL is reached. And followed a post about "Treatments For Colored Girls Only"...i nursed my hair back to health for a year and grew it out for the next year... 
My journey of two years has resulting in hair I once had but never this length. I've retained my inches, my hair has volume(check out the pin curls), and its much thicker- not too mention stronger...strand by strand. 
THANK YOU LADIES!!!!!!

Sorry the pics are so fuzzy...I posted to say you can have a head full of NEW hair in 2 years(and for some less)...As I grew my hair color OUT...


----------



## Britt (Jun 15, 2007)

_Curly J your hair is gorgeous _


----------



## enscott14 (Jun 15, 2007)

For me, I definitely have to say going natural.  I've been natural for a year and some change now and the difference in growth and health is unbelievable.  Unfortunetely for me I wait too long to get trims so I'll obtain growth, but then have to get a lot of it cut, but I am know going to maintain getting my ends trimmed or dusted ONLY when I see them starting to stray.

However, my hair is the healthiest it's been since I was a little girl having my grandma straighten my hair with a straightening comb, so as long as it grows healthy that's what really makes me happy.

Ohhhh, and definitely daily vitamins and excersising regurlarly.  Excercising get's the circulation of blood flowing, so hair growth and excersise go hand and hand.


----------



## Ms Red (Jun 18, 2007)

My hair grew because:

-I stopped relaxing (last relaxer: 4/7/2005)
-I stopped using heat (last use of heat: 7/2005)
-I started washing and deep conditioning more frequently
-I stopped manipulating it so much (i.e. I don't "comb" or "brush" much during washings)
-I stopped wearing weaves back-to-back (If I wear one now it is occasionally and only for 1 month at a time)
-I let my hair "breath" from grease, parabens, mineral oil and petroleum
-I moisturize it now

This has helped me retain a lot of length, fullness, thicken up my hairline and achieve a healthy head of hair. I <3 LHCF!


----------



## neenzmj (Jun 18, 2007)

None of the options listed applied for me.  My hair has grown simply because I stopped chasing the latest hairstyle and stepped away from the scissors.


----------



## TLC1020 (Jun 19, 2007)

- I started using products that work well with my hair texture and stop allowing stylist to use whatever products they have in their possession.
- Stretch relaxer
- Bunning 95 %
- Stop Wrapping (Cross Wrap as an Alternative)


----------



## aharriswarthen (Jun 19, 2007)

I once was going to a stylist whom trimmed my hair each time I got a touch-up (six to eight weeks).  At one point I told her, no more trimming. I went from neck to shoulders in a few months.  If it does not need trimming - don't trim it. You will be better of "dusting" yourself...!


----------



## caribeandiva (Jun 19, 2007)

my hair grew because of my biweekly deepconditioners and moisturizing products.


----------



## MissMarie (Jun 19, 2007)

cupcake said:
			
		

> My hair grew because:
> 
> -*I stopped relaxing* (last relaxer: 4/7/2005)
> -*I stopped using heat* (last use of heat: 7/2005)
> ...



co-signing with everything, it's basically what I've done minus some details 
through the tips on this board I learned to _leave my hair alone_, all of the manipulation was preventing me from retaining length and the products were clogging my scalp and coating instead of moisturizing my hair and with all of that my hair wasn't even cute  so I changed all my habits and products and basically went low maintenance (except for extra time being super careful about detangling)


----------



## Hair Iam (Jun 19, 2007)

_No relaxer/all natural-moisture/my sulfur mix/COn-washing/washing 2-3 times  per week.
_


----------



## bablou00 (Jun 20, 2007)

I think my growth is from no heat, no combing, frequent washes and Aveda right now...


----------



## prettypuff1 (Jul 11, 2007)

i quit being mean to it.... no heat, and protective styling


----------



## pistachio (Jul 11, 2007)

I voted "no heat" as in not flat-ironing or blow-drying.  Baggying my ends has help my hair not break, and to keep the ends perserved.  oh yeah, and deep-conditioning frequently too!!


----------



## loasiaa (Jul 13, 2007)

I left it alone too.  Heat once a month, air dry instead of blow dry when I wash.  Moisturize morning and night, wear loose ponytails, stopped the braid-outs which make my hair shed no matter what I did, and loosely pin my hair up at night.  Oh I forgot drink lots of water.  The same amount you drink when you are pregnant.  erplexed  But it works.  My hair is mid back length.  Pics coming soon.


----------



## loasiaa (Jul 13, 2007)

Oh i forgot get trims every 3 months.


----------



## Studio_gal (Jul 13, 2007)

Since I've started drinking at least 4 pints of water a day, daily scalp massages and keeping my natural hair moisturized. 
(Lenzi's and BT may have helped too)


----------



## SerenityBreeze (Jul 14, 2007)

No direct heat, daily moisture to ends, weekly deep conditioning, protective styling, relaxing no less than eight week and last but def not least with the support of all of you wonderful ladies at LHCF. Love you!

Serenity


----------



## tatje (Jul 15, 2007)

*It is designed too.*


----------



## Lusa (Jul 16, 2007)

My hair's growing as per usual, what's key is that I am retaining length now. Better hair care practices have aided this.


----------



## Ayeshia (Jul 16, 2007)

no frequent heat use has helped me the most.


----------



## bellydancer (Jul 16, 2007)

Protective styles!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I baggied for a year and gained 12 inches.


----------



## Zsazsa6275 (Jul 16, 2007)

I haven't read through most of this thread. But one thing that worked for me was drinking aloe vera juice mixed with orange juice (or any juice). And I'm talking about from my grandmother's yard, not the health food store (though I'm sure that may work, too). My hair has always been long but it got really long when I was drinking it.  This happened to my aunt, as well.


----------



## ♦K.O♦ (Jul 17, 2007)

Mainly no overprocessing and no blowdrying.


----------



## Nita_h (Jul 17, 2007)

Deep Condition once a week

Trims

Keeping scalp clean


----------



## tiffers (Sep 30, 2007)

Co-washing, dc'ing and Lenzi's Request. I would say vitamins, but I was so inconsistant with them, I don't think they made a difference


----------



## Miss*Tress (Sep 30, 2007)

The best products are not available in France and I don't take supplements regularly...

I used to get touch-ups every 4 months even before LHCF...

I didn't trim my hair for nearly 2 years...

So that leaves no heat styling! Plus regular moisturizing and protective styles.
ETA: Also changing stylists helped. The first one was overprocessing my hair, i.e. relaxing previously relaxed hair and leaving it on for too long.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Sep 30, 2007)

Just a thought: Stylists these days are more trained in putting in weaves and slappingh on gluing on lace fronts. Or spinning fantasy styles for "weave queens". They are not interested in just "hair" or "your goals". Just in "being creative andbeing able to demonstrate that they are up on the latest new "weave or straightening TECHNIQUE". bonjour


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Sep 30, 2007)

Mahalialee4 said:


> Just a thought: Stylists these days are more trained in putting in weaves and slappingh on gluing on lace fronts. Or spinning fantasy styles for "weave queens". They are not interested in just "hair" or "your goals". Just in "being creative andbeing able to demonstrate that they are up on the latest new "weave or straightening TECHNIQUE". bonjour


Agreed, Stylists that are into hair care are rare and hard to find. I think I found one here in the suburb of ATL.  I need help if I am going to wear a relaxer, I feel like I can talk with her since I'm presenting with some challenges. I pray that she will become part of my equation for a healthy long head of hair in the near future.


----------



## star (Sep 30, 2007)

Stretch my relaxers on top of already doing good conditioners,oils and vitamins.


----------



## Amarech (Oct 1, 2007)

> I stopped trimming my hair so much...
> 
> That was the turning point for me.


Same here. There was a time when I needed to dust and trim regularly but not any more. There really is no need. Despite the damage I have done to it recently (OD'd on protein) I'm still getting length. My hair is just a lot thinner at this point.


----------



## natstar (Oct 2, 2007)

My hair has been growing really well since I started washing every other week, trimming less and keeping my hair moisturized (esp my ends), and low manipulation protective styles (like twists braided up).


----------



## Avaya (Oct 2, 2007)

Yes she should give back the ring and my hair grew because I stopped putting heat in it and manipulating it frequently.


----------



## Quest4healthyhair (Oct 3, 2007)

It was a combination of protective styles and alternating vitamins.

I wore my hair in a bun everyday for 6 months.
Mon, Wed, Fri, Sun - I took a One a Day vitamin
Tues, Thurs, Sat - I took GNC Ultra Nourishair.


----------



## elegantamazon (Oct 13, 2007)

I'd say my hair grew because I went natural for three years. It helped me to learn how to take care of my hair because I wouldn't go to the salon. I never used heat, and now that I'm relaxed I rarely do. And when my new growth comes in, I happily run my fingers through it instead of rushing to get a relaxer. I stretch 12-16 weeks and I'm now only about 3 inches from brastrap. Oh, and conditioner washes are GREAT, especially since I work out a lot.


----------



## spelmanlocks (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm able to retain more length since I began stretching my relaxers to 13 weeks, using a protein treatment once every two weeks, and only detangling my hair in the shower.


----------



## GinnyP (Oct 13, 2007)

Dana03 said:


> That was the turning point for me also.  I went to this stylist for an entire year who would *CHOP* my hair off after my relaxers.  Once I ditched her my hair took off!


Ditch the itch, I am so sick and tired of hair stylist wanting to cut your hair after a relaxer, per my stylist "I want to make your hair even" she did not ask

What is up with them spraying sprinz(sp) in your hair, and using that small comb pulling all your hair out--- I strongly dislike this stylist


----------



## Sweet_Ambrosia (Oct 13, 2007)

_*Moisture, Protective/Low Maintenance Styles, Little/No Heat. *_


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Oct 14, 2007)

Over the past year I can truly say that it was little to no heat, getting rid of stress, vitamins, bt, and leaving it alone. I'm still tweaking because my hair changes like the wind.


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Nov 1, 2007)

This is my 500th post!!!



_I'm just excited you gals! I love LHCF so much!!!_

_And my hair is growing b/c I don't use direct heat and I moisturize/condition all the freaggin' time. Oh yeah, protein treatments helped stop my breakage._


----------



## ladystar3 (Nov 1, 2007)

NO HEAT has done wonders for me. That, and really taking care of my ends with TONS of moisture.


----------



## confusedhair (Nov 1, 2007)

I think you should cut your at least 1/2 every month for your to grow you should cut it so you won't have split ends. Maybe you put me on to how to grow with less split ends I am new to this whole thing


----------



## est.April1983 (Nov 1, 2007)

if you trim .5 in every month and your new growth is about .5 in you will most likely not see any progress it'll be like running in the same place. granted you will have nice ends but if you growing out your hair do dusting for split ends and trim as needed. protective styling low manipulation and moisturizing the ends will help in between the trims. I trim every 4 months about half of an inch but I dust and clip like an 1/8 of an inch every 6 to 7 weeks. Hope that helps


----------



## Islandspyce (Nov 2, 2007)

I got past the shoulder length point when I started going to the Dominican salons every 2 weeks.  I think it was because they straightened my hair so well with the rollerset/blow dry roots, that it was easier for me to deal on my own, I didn't use any products at home.  All I did for the last year or so is just wrap and go, I put away my curling iron and trim every 3 months or so.


----------



## Dogmd (Nov 2, 2007)

my hairdryer broke last year and I never replaced it.  

no heat , conditioning washes and this wonderful site has helped my hair grow and retain it's length.


----------



## stargazer613 (Nov 2, 2007)

low-heat
protective styling
daily moisturizing
scalp massages w/jojoba and rosemary oil
multivitamin + b-complex 
lots of water, protein, fruit and veggies


----------



## RainbowCurls (Nov 25, 2007)

- no relaxer
- no heat 
- patience


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Nov 25, 2007)

Islandspyce said:


> I got past the shoulder length point when I started going to the Dominican salons every 2 weeks. I think it was because they straightened my hair so well with the rollerset/blow dry roots, that it was easier for me to deal on my own, I didn't use any products at home. All I did for the last year or so is just wrap and go, I put away my curling iron and trim every 3 months or so.


 
I have to say that my hair is growing as well nicely since going to the Dominican salon since September.  It was growing before that, but it is now stronger and seems alot thicker since I've been getting it straightened.  I too have been wrapping and going and it has been such a blessing to me.  I put a little coconut oil on my ends and it has been great!


----------



## mscocoface (Nov 25, 2007)

No heat
No chemicals
More conditioning
More Ayurvedic products


----------



## favorc (Nov 27, 2007)

doing my own hair, no heat, and trimming my own hair.


----------



## Cinnabuns (Nov 28, 2007)

Hands down, no-heat has really helped me achieve length and retain mositure.  Until I came to this forum I never knew that I was robbing my hair of mositure and causing split-ends from using heating applicances such as, curling and flat irons, blowdryers on high settings, etc.  I'm so glad that I have said good-bye to those items for good.


----------



## MizAvalon (Feb 1, 2008)

Less frequent trimming has really helped me a lot.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 1, 2008)

For me, I noticed that since I started frequent washings, co-washings, and deep conditioning that my hair started to grow faster along with taking my vitamins of course.


----------



## Road2Health (Feb 25, 2008)

I think my hair has really improved due to regular trimming (I am a firm believer of trimming ends),stretching my relaxers, and less blow drying.

http://public.fotki.com/Road2Health/


----------



## Traycee (Feb 25, 2008)

I would say deep conditioning, I stopped blow drying, Rarely use heat, co washes (keeping scalp clean)...*Vita mens , Healthy diet, Exercise ,and plenty of Sleep*


----------



## tricie (Feb 25, 2008)

I retained length because of:

-stretching relaxers
-Ayuredics (no shampoo detergent)
-babying my hair
-using growth aids (yes, I do feel like my growth rate has increased since using MN and BT mixtures; my ng is thicker and "longer" than before growth aids)
-vits that promote health from the inside
-finding a stylist that knows the meaning of dusting
-head massages with essentials oils
-leaving it alone (protective styling)


----------



## KAT25 (Feb 25, 2008)

Dana03 said:


> That was the turning point for me also.  I went to this stylist for an entire year who would *CHOP* my hair off after my relaxers.  Once I ditched her my hair took off!



That is the same experience that I am going through. I keep saying no trim.. no trims.. no cuts!!!


----------



## faithnchrist910 (Mar 28, 2010)

I can attest that I haven't used any form of heat for the past year and a half and my has been thriving like never before!


----------



## Firstborn2 (Mar 28, 2010)

OMG this is so off topic:: Lorraine you were my first hair idol, I saw your fotki and followed you over here...That does sound stalkerish... but is what it is...lol


----------



## MizzBrit (Mar 28, 2010)

every since i stopped getting relaxers, my hair has flourished


----------



## teysmith (Mar 28, 2010)

whats up with the poll? lol. nice thread though...


----------



## aquajoyice (Mar 28, 2010)

What helped me really retain length which wasn't a choice in the poll was protective styling. That and low heat/manipulation is key for me.


----------



## silenttullip (Mar 28, 2010)

bump

I chose conditioning and vitamins because the months I've been doing this I've noticed less hair shedding and more length. I credit futurebiotics and aubrey organics conditioners.

What's made it safer. LHCF and me doing my own research. I use to just get whatever product was on sale, drag little combs through my hair, wash with shampoos that weren't for my hair because I didn't know any better, and scratch like I don't know what after using damaging medicines on my hair from the doctors that still didn't help. 
Now I have the right tools (fingers *BIG SURPRISE TO ME*, seamless large tooth combs, plastic bags for dcing something I never did, vitamins, water bottle for hair, scalp oils and pomades that won't suffocate my scalp, and understanding protein isn't for my hair. In short my hair is better because I took my mom's advice of treating my hair like a baby I respond to it's needs and it thanks me.
As for growth I did my first actual length check *a good flat ironing* this month. I'll do another in June I think and see how the growth department is. Oh I said safer because my hair was in serious danger of all being chopped off.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Mar 28, 2010)

my hair got long because of PS, and moisture/protein balance,


----------



## Polyesterdiva (Mar 28, 2010)

Lye relaxers, no heat, and higher end products that made my hair uber manageable (so I didn't have to fight with it) changed my hair! 

Products that I love: Fekkai Glossing Poo and con, Bumble and Bumble, and Emergencee, Giovanni!


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Mar 28, 2010)

My answer is not in the poll:

My hair grew fine before the boards, so my answer is more about retention.  I'd never make it past SL, because that would be the point where my hair would start to break at the crown.  YEAR after YEAR....it never dawned on me how sensitive that area was, once I got that controlled, I burned my hair out, I went from SL to between EL and NL.

For me learning how to use heat appliances properly, cowashing, and stretching relaxers, has helped me to retain length.


----------



## beans4reezy (Mar 28, 2010)

My hair is retainining length because I have developed a regimen which consists of conditioning (DC and Cowashes), daily moisture, protective styling and minimal direct heat.


----------



## blessedandlucky (Mar 28, 2010)

i did a number of things that have helped me retain more length: 

* i stopped trimming my ends every relaxer. 
* i reduced my heat use to wash days only, which are every 7-10, sometimes 14 (i know, i know) days. 
* i incorporated deep conditioning and protein treatments into my regimen. i also stopped using shampoos with sulfates and became more conscious of the ingredients in the products i used. i also eliminated silicons for the most part and mineral oil. 
* i paid more attention to my ends by moisturizing them and being more gentle. 

these things have made a world of difference to me. i anticipate being full mbl by the end of the year


----------



## Vashti (Mar 28, 2010)

My hair always grew (except last year when I was very sick) but I could never retain length.

I stopped using styles that broke off my hair line and my ends
I started moisturizing every day
Baggying my hair each night (these days it's more like every other night)
I stopped dry combing
Went back to deep conditioning once a week
Vitamins and MTG

Also I actually started paying attention to my hair (if I see too many hairs coming out in my comb/hands/shower/sink I don't just shrug and ignore it because I now realize it means I need to change how I handle my hair or change something in my regimen.)


----------



## Americka (Mar 28, 2010)

ITA w/ Vashti! Growth was not my issue, retaining length was. I had dramatic amounts of breakage and was still SL and close to APL. I have since learned:



I can achieve cute styles without using a flat and/or curling iron daily
Co-washing eliminated my dandruff problem
My hair loves deep conditioning (so therapeutic!)
My hair loves protein
Stretching my relaxers has added fullness to my hair
Supplements are a must for me - they add strength to my new growth


----------



## Esq.2B (Mar 29, 2010)

Weekly deep conditioning, protein/moisture balance, stretching relaxers, and I'm guessing the supplements have helped too.


----------



## SaucyWow (Mar 29, 2010)

I stopped using so much heat years ago. Trim when it NEEDS trimming not b/c it's been X amount of weeks.


----------



## caribeandiva (May 5, 2010)

My hair grew because:

-I shampoo and deep condition with moisturizing products 2x a week

-I moisturize daily.

-I limit heat usage and use heat protectants when I do use heat.

-I have the right protein balance.


----------



## topnotch1010 (May 5, 2010)

*stopped using heat so often (about once every 2-3 months)
*stopped dry combing
*no fine tooth combs, only wide
*stopped trimming so often (1cm every 6 months)
*moisturize daily
*strictly using no heat/low manip styling
*DIY styling and trimming
*stopped dying my hair all together


----------



## brucebettye (May 6, 2010)

The main thing that help my hair is no heat.  Everything else I do also help, but my hair cannot take direct heat on a regular basis.


----------



## dollface0023 (May 6, 2010)

My really gained it's length from Deep Conditioning & protective styling. 

I've had my hair sewn up in weaves for 3 months and my hair is now the longest that it's even been...


----------



## Bnster (Jun 24, 2010)

For me starting taking care of my hair #1.

Powering myself with health care for my hair #2 
which lead me to clean it more frequently, taking vitamins, moisturizing, sealing and PS.  
Learned about protein and porosity control.  With the addition of co-washing and combing with care I can now retain my length.  

Babying those ends baby makes a world of difference (bagging method)! #3.


----------



## bryantgurls (Jun 24, 2010)

caribeandiva said:


> My hair grew because:
> 
> -I shampoo and deep condition with moisturizing products 2x a week
> 
> ...




Yep, yep!!! Same here! Except that I only shampoo and DC once a week...


----------



## Toy (Jun 25, 2010)

My Hair grew because of protective styling, deep conditioning,condition washes and moisturizing.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jun 27, 2010)

Toy said:


> My Hair grew because of protective styling, deep conditioning,condition washes and moisturizing.


 

hi toy!! could you please post a pic of a bun? if you have one.

TIA


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Jun 27, 2010)

The last time my hair had a notable growth spurt I was totally stressed out trying to finish my final papers.  I didn't do anything special except put my hair in a ponytail because my hair frizzed up like crazy a week after I was in the salon and I had no idea why.  But I was so focused on finishing my work so I could go home I didn't much care.  I of course went to the salon weeks later and everyone was like, your hair's growing and I'm like "Err... Ok."


----------



## IrisDaVirus (Jun 27, 2010)

No chemicals
No heat
Regular conditioner washes
Wet detangling only
Trim when it's absolutely needed
Low maniuplation styling
No brushes (wide toothed combs only)
Protein treatments when needed
Oil rinses when needed using coconut or oilve oil
Avoiding products with petrolatum and mineral oil (they are VERY drying on my hair)


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jun 28, 2010)

Protective styling. Cleaned up my diet, added more protein, fruits and vegetables to my diet. Exercise!!


----------



## Shananyganz (Jun 28, 2010)

thus far...leaving it alone. I've always had an alright diet, exercised, drank a lot of water and took vitamins off and on, but for the most part, it has been consistently leaving it alone and letting it be.

~S~


----------



## empressri (Jul 1, 2010)

my hair grew because im alive. nothing else needed. just like my nails grew and my skin cells regenerated.


----------



## LatterGlory (Jul 2, 2010)

__________________


----------



## nappystorm (Feb 11, 2011)

I let it...


----------



## EightiesBaby (Feb 12, 2011)

Isis said:


> No heat and washing every 3 days has made all the difference in the world in retaining length for me.  It all boils down to keep more moisture in my hair.
> 
> I intend to get a good flat iron one of these days to use on occasion.


Me too I was actually just looking for a chi or sedu on amazon


----------



## keenyme (Feb 12, 2011)

i picked no relaxer/all natural, but really it's b/c i started sealing my ends every night. i rarely trim now.


----------



## ADB (Feb 12, 2011)

My hair has always grew  but I will say it grew beyond bra strap length when I stopped going to scissor happy stylist. 

I also think I retain more growth when my hair is flat ironed versus when I leave it natural.  I've grown my hair to waist length just doing wash and go's and no stylist, but I noticed my ends sufferd a lot and I ended up cutting it.  So I decided to grow it back out keeping it flat ironed and my ends are doing woderful this time.  They are very healthy.  I get regular dustings of my ends by DH.  I get a trim maybe twice a year if needed.  I only get my hair flat ironed once a month sometimes every two months.


----------



## chayilproverbs31 (Feb 12, 2011)

shoelover1972 said:


> For me I think that re-educating myself by obtaining info from you kind ladies has been a major factor. The things I have learnt are extending relaxers, lots of moisture especially on the ends and frequent washing. I started doing conditioner washes last week. I have also taken the plunge and I am now wearing my hair in a bun using the baggie technique - so far so good.
> 
> Ms Jennifer - I have looked at your progress. You have retained alot of length from your 1st picture to Dec 03


----------



## prettyhair73 (Feb 14, 2011)

I kept my ends moist with coconut oil. I noticed hardly any split ends when I oiled them nightly.


----------



## aa9746 (Feb 15, 2011)

I voted no heat instead of all natural because I've been natural before and my hair stayed at neck length before I learned about healthy hair practices.  Conditioning plays a big part too.


----------



## nik83 (Mar 8, 2011)

aa9746 said:


> I voted no heat instead of all natural because I've been natural before and my hair stayed at neck length before I learned about healthy hair practices. Conditioning plays a big part too.


 
So true, thats he same reason I've BC multiple times. By the time it got to a certain point it would start breaking, even though my hair is not really long now, it is definitely healthy and set up for long hair growth.

BTW, where dod you get the numbered t-shirt from?


----------



## FabuLocks (Mar 8, 2011)

Needmyhairtogrow said:


> I started this website in July I believe and that's when I started taking vitamins and washing my hair on a regular basis.  I can honestly say that Wild Growth Oil has contributed to my growth.  My hair was in the middle of my neck and after using the WGO it grew to the base of my neck within a 2-3 month period.



Wild growth does work quickly!!



**Covered Jewel**


----------



## FabuLocks (Mar 8, 2011)

bellydancer said:


> Protective styles!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I baggied for a year and gained 12 inches.



WOW!


**Covered Jewel**


----------



## racheljay1985 (Mar 8, 2011)

My hair grew because I left it alone. I kept products off of it, heat, neglected it with braids and lacefronts for like 2 years and it surprisingly, it grew past my shoulders from a big, natural 2" chop


----------

